# Effectual Calling -- Thomas Watson



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 4, 2008)

Effectual Calling



> THE second qualification of the persons to whom this privilege in the text belongs, is, They are the called of God. All things work for good " to them who are called. " Though this word called is placed in order after loving of God, yet in nature it goes before it. Love is first named, but not first wrought; we must be called of God, before we can love God.
> 
> Calling is made (Rom. viii. 30) the middle link of the golden chain of salvation. It is placed between predestination and glorification; and if we have this middle link fast, we are sure of the two other ends of the chain. For the clearer illustration of this there are six things observable.
> 
> ...



Thomas Watson, A Divine Cordial, part 7


----------

